# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  Text analysis with machine learning, MonkeyLearn Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MonkeyLearn Inc.

----------


## Airicist

MonkeyLearn - AI that’s designed for scale and simplicity

Published on Jan 25, 2018




> Turn tweets, emails, documents, webpages and more into actionable data with Machine Learning. Automate business workflows and save hours of manual data processing.

----------


## Airicist

Article "MonkeyLearn raises $2.2M to build out its no-code AI text analysis service"

by Alex Wilhelm
July 7, 2020

----------

